# Toto Toilets



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone having trouble with the clips on the Gmax fill valve releasing, allowing the fill valve to release and hit the tank lid?


I've had issues with this fill valve in respect to that. To the point where I have to 'check' them upon initial install so they do not release their height setting inside the tank. 

Doesn't happen always, but it happens enough where I check the fill valve to see if it raises or lowers by pushing the top of the fill valve to make sure its settings are secure. 

Installing/replacing, turning the water on, I've seen them head upwards like a rocket more than once. 

Anyone experience the same with those clips releasing, not holding the height setting from the factory settings?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't sell Toto, so I couldn't be of a help. Never liked them in the past still don't like them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

No, You need to make sure it is lined up properly when you insert the locking clip...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Redwood said:


> No, You need to make sure it is lined up properly when you insert the locking clip...




Those are preset from the factory... 


Rarely do they need adjustment in the tank for determined height on the overflow tube. 

It's when I turn the water on and they jettison upwards because the clips either loosened on the shaft or were incorrectly installed, broke. Seen it across the board.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Never had the experience, perhaps open container and tampering?
I'm still waiting for a defect on a Toto...


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Never had the experience, perhaps open container and tampering?
> I'm still waiting for a defect on a Toto...


Same here, I am happy with their products install them every chance I get.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Toto is an excellent product , but i have had a few minor issues with the gmax.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Never had the experience, perhaps open container and tampering?
> I'm still waiting for a defect on a Toto...










What do you think of that big bracket that has to be mounted on the floor in order to set some of the Totos? 

Last one I did was a 'Pacifica'. And of course my customer bought the floor model Toto Pacifica. The nitwit salesman shipped it to my customer without that stupid bracket. I showed up on a Friday at about 3:00 PM thinking I'd have a quick install and soon be out of there.....Not that day, thanks to Toto's stupid design....:furious:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> What do you think of that big bracket that has to be mounted on the floor in order to set some of the Totos?
> 
> Last one I did was a 'Pacifica'. And of course my customer bought the floor model Toto Pacifica. The nitwit salesman shipped it to my customer without that stupid bracket. I showed up on a Friday at about 3:00 PM thinking I'd have a quick install and soon be out of there.....Not that day, thanks to Toto's stupid design....:furious:


Actually it is a pretty good design imho...
The Unifit Adapter allows a single model of toilet to be installed at 3 different rough ins without making the toilet longer with a fat tank so it sticks out into the room further... A little more work but not too difficult..

For a salesman to sell a Toto toilet that requires a Unifit Adapter without it is a salesman product knowledge issue...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Actually it is a pretty good design imho...
> The Unifit Adapter allows a single model of toilet to be installed at 3 different rough ins without making the toilet longer with a fat tank so it sticks out into the room further... A little more work but not too difficult..
> 
> For a salesman to sell a Toto toilet that requires a Unifit Adapter without it is a salesman product knowledge issue...










I remember installing those brackets that were adjustable for 10", 12" or 14" roughs. But the one I am posting about had the adapter that didn't adjust. Did Toto change the design?

Maybe I'm mistaken. But I thought those adapters were adjustable some years ago.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is the one.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What about the poor unsuspecting service plumber who doesn't know that there's a bracket under some of the Totos and he goes to pull and re-set the W/C to clear a stoppage? He already may have given a price up front, now he's got to honor the quote. But it'll take a little extra time fiddling with that bracket. And with slab-on-grade homes, without a basement, sometimes a W/C is pulled up to cable a main line; for example when there is no outside c.o.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh I've put those in before... Pain in the AZZ. Haven't seen those here in a few years...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I remember installing those brackets that were adjustable for 10", 12" or 14" roughs. But the one I am posting about had the adapter that didn't adjust. Did Toto change the design?
> 
> Maybe I'm mistaken. But I thought those adapters were adjustable some years ago.


I don't recall any adjustable ones, Just 3 separate ones for the sizes..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> *What about the poor unsuspecting service plumber who doesn't know that there's a bracket under some of the Totos and he goes to pull and re-set the W/C to clear a stoppage?* He already may have given a price up front, now he's got to honor the quote. But it'll take a little extra time fiddling with that bracket. And with slab-on-grade homes, without a basement, sometimes a W/C is pulled up to cable a main line; for example when there is no outside c.o.


Oh well...
Guess he should learn about his job more...:whistling2:
Or pay the price of learning...

I thought you guys were the rooftop kings?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Oh well...
> Guess he should learn about his job more...:whistling2:
> Or pay the price of learning...
> 
> *I thought you guys were the rooftop kings?*


*
*










That sounds like a movie or maybe Warren Beatty's nickname...:laughing:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I actually like the unifit design, I like how it anchors to the floor and gives a solid seal against the wax. Personally I really think the way we set WC is very archaic, seems like they could have come up with something better by now. The only thing that I could see that would be a problem is if you had a customer that had one and you unknowingly gave a price over the phone.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

How much more work is it to pull "the gray thing" (what I have always called it) two more bolts? Not that big of a deal IMO. I love Toto toilets. In my world is there any other brand? And no never had any issue with the fill valves yet, but now that I'm aware of that issue I will check from now on. The only issue i ever had with any Toto was on a urinal once, it had a China lid for the concealed flush valve and it was molded badly and didn't fit. Other than that no other issues, I've installed just about every U.S. sold model they have made in the past 15 years, including the neo rest models. As long as the water supply is roughed in correct for some models I can install one just as fast as any other brand. I like all of them.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I remember being thrown off the first time I installed one of the flange adaptors but I have yet to see issues if they're installed right. Having said that I think Toto's best quality isn't in their toilet designs or fancy faucets but in their ability to convince people that their products are worth the exorbitant price they charge. Looking thru their catalogues you would think that their toilets would cook you breakfast in the morning. I have rebuilt hundreds of Totos over the years and just do not see the value in their high priced toilets. Western (and a few other brands) sells a damn good toilet for a third of what Toto charges but the typical H/O doesn't know who the hell Western is....so Toto wins! Smart marketing. Just like Kohler.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I remember being thrown off the first time I installed one of the flange adaptors but I have yet to see issues if they're installed right. Having said that I think Toto's best quality isn't in their toilet designs or fancy faucets but in their ability to convince people that their products are worth the exorbitant price they charge. Looking thru their catalogues you would think that their toilets would cook you breakfast in the morning. I have rebuilt hundreds of Totos over the years and just do not see the value in their high priced toilets. Western (and a few other brands) sells a damn good toilet for a third of what Toto charges but the typical H/O doesn't know who the hell Western is....so Toto wins! Smart marketing. Just like Kohler.


I get a toto drake for about 25-30 bucks more than Kohler cimarron, no question in my mind. I'm not installing any of their high end stuff but Kohler has some high end stuff too so....


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> I get a toto drake for about 25-30 bucks more than Kohler cimarron, no question in my mind. I'm not installing any of their high end stuff but Kohler has some high end stuff too so....



So what are you saying? I am being serious, not snarky.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> So what are you saying?


Not trying to disagree just saying that the totos I install most (drake) are pretty comparable to other toilets I would install. And toto is not the only company pushing overpriced nonsense, that's all.

Edit: westerns are not available here so I can't compare. All I was saying is that toto has options that are comparable to other models by different manufacturers. If the HO doesn't already have a toilet I push toto because they have never given me any issues and I think their toilets seem quality made that is all. I recommend Kohler cimarrons as well but I dot have enough experience wit any other manufacturers to recommend. Toto does well in the MAP testing as well.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> So what are you saying? I am being serious, not snarky.


I wouldnt expect snark from you. Sorry if you took mine that way.

Edit: on a side note a toilet that cooks breakfast would be awesome!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> I wouldnt expect snark from you. Sorry if you took mine that way.
> 
> Edit: on a side note a toilet that cooks breakfast would be awesome!


Haha. I would just expect that if I paid $385 for a contraption that flushes my waste as well as a product that costs $120. You make a good point, though; if you have had good experiences and aren't over paying than I don't blame you. Hell, people know Toto so clearly it has created good branding and you can use that to your advantage. If you're getting good prices then that's awesome and I, too, would sell them if I had good prices. Western Pottery is based out of Cali so maybe you should check them out. They're not fancy but their toilets work extremely well, imo. I have never had a clog in one in over ten years of installing them. They have a 2-1/4" fully glazed trap-way. We get them for about $110-$125...I think. Food for thought, at least.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Haha. I would just expect that if I paid $385 for a contraption that flushes my waste as well as a product that costs $120. You make a good point, though; if you have had good experiences and aren't over paying than I don't blame you. Hell, people know Toto so clearly it has created good branding and you can use that to your advantage. If you're getting good prices then that's awesome and I, too, would sell them if I had good prices. Western Pottery is based out of Cali so maybe you should check them out. They're not fancy but their toilets work extremely well, imo. I have never had a clog in one in over ten years of installing them. They have a 2-1/4" fully glazed trap-way. We get them for about $110-$125...I think. Food for thought, at least.


Out of Cali?! That's weird I have never seen one. I will check them out.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> Out of Cali?! That's weird I have never seen one. I will check them out.


Well, they're sold to plumbing contractor only so that's why not that many, if any, home owners know of them which makes it a tough sale sometimes but I promise that the H/O won't be disappointed.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Don't mistake me, I think Toto makes a good toilet, I just don't think its worth their high price on their standard 2 piece toilets. Their fill valves need replacement just like any other brand and have their own idiosyncrasies.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Don't mistake me, I think Toto makes a good toilet, I just don't think its worth their high price on their standard 2 piece toilets. Their fill valves need replacement just like any other brand and have their own idiosyncrasies.


Agreed but like I said their "standard" toilet which I would consider the drake (could be mistaken) is only 25 bucks more than a "standard" Kohler (cimarron) for me so to me it's an easy decision. I don't have enough personal experience with AS or any other brands to really speak, as far as being a shop owner and not wanting to recommend products I can't stand behind, but You have me interested in Western I want to look into them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I remember being thrown off the first time I installed one of the flange adaptors but I have yet to see issues if they're installed right. Having said that *I think Toto's best quality isn't in their toilet designs or fancy faucets but in their ability to convince people that their products are worth the exorbitant price they charge. Looking thru their catalogues you would think that their toilets would cook you breakfast in the morning.* I have rebuilt hundreds of Totos over the years and just do not see the value in their high priced toilets. Western (and a few other brands) sells a damn good toilet for a third of what Toto charges but the typical H/O doesn't know who the hell Western is....so Toto wins! Smart marketing. Just like Kohler.


Yep! A lot of my customers eat that stuff up...
They don't have a Chevy in their garage they have a Mercedes Benz, why would they want a Mansfield in their bathroom... :laughing:

The ones that can't afford it and don't buy into it...
Well I'll put in that All In One or, Glacier Bay toilet they bought and want installed... :yes:

Never seen Western Toilets here...


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> . Having said that I think Toto's best quality isn't in their toilet designs or fancy faucets but in their ability to convince people that their products are worth the exorbitant price they charge. Looking thru their catalogues you would think that their toilets would cook you breakfast in the morning. I have rebuilt hundreds of Totos over the years and just do not see the value in their high priced toilets. Western (and a few other brands) sells a damn good toilet for a third of what Toto charges but the typical H/O doesn't know who the hell Western is....so Toto wins! Smart marketing. Just like Kohler.


Too much marketing?? Well that settles it. Toto must be crooks. They need to rely on word of mouth advertising to be a stand up company!! 



love2surf927 said:


> Edit: on a side note a toilet that cooks breakfast would be awesome!


Green eggs and ham anyone?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> Too much marketing?? Well that settles it. Toto must be crooks. They need to rely on word of mouth advertising to be a stand up company!!












Here we go again! ROFLMAO
Perfect Analogy...
Sums this up in a nutshell and settles every point of this thread!
Close it! This thread is done stick a fork in it...
What's next?


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

Why install anything Kohler? They are sold in big box stores for less than what I pay at local supplier. Toto is a better flushing toilet. Gerber flush is pretty good also. Toto manufactures more of its china in the USA than Kohler does.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok I have put Western pottery in for years and Toto.... This is apples to Oranges...western is a pretty good toilet for around 100$. It's also 1.6 gallon.I knownyou don't get 1000 MAP's.... Toto is a MUCH better toilet... Price point is difficult b/c there are MANY MORE options. I thought Western was made in Mexico or is that assembled....

Back to OP... I'm going to have to double check these fill valves.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Letterrip said:


> Too much marketing?? Well that settles it. Toto must be crooks. They need to rely on word of mouth advertising to be a stand up company!!


Hahaha.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> Ok I have put Western pottery in for years and Toto.... This is apples to Oranges...western is a pretty good toilet for around 100$. It's also 1.6 gallon.I knownyou don't get 1000 MAP's.... Toto is a MUCH better toilet... Price point is difficult b/c there are MANY MORE options. I thought Western was made in Mexico or is that assembled....


New westerns are the 1.28 GPF. Is the MAP rating the golf ball test for toilets? Or equivalent? I was mostly comparing the standard two piece Toto to the standard two piece Western and not Totos higher end line which has no real competition that I have seen. Different strokes...


----------

